# Web browsers can't access the net.



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

net works, market, tethering, etc. any browser can't display webpages. I can ping google from terminal, but it wont load in any browser.

gummy GB 2 TSM


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wierd. Try dolphin browser from the market or flash a theme.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

I use dolphin. even over wifi. gameloft game upgrading and browser still can't display webpage.


----------

